# burning pain, doc says constipation, I'm not sure? anyone else had it?



## paganangel (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello All, I'm new to the forum and would really appricate some advice/help. I'll apologise in advance for the lengthy post.I had an endoscopy 2010 following symptoms, weight loss, alternative constipation/diarreah, nausea, bloating and cramps. Finally diagnosed with IBS (predominant constipation) in 2011 and put on a course of movicol daily to help relieve the constipation. IBS is controlled now thankfully. However a week ago I started with a burning ache/pain in my upper left/central side. This burn is there constantly. I have seen two doctors, the first suggested dyspepsia and put me on ranitidine and gastrocote. Which didn't help at all. Seen the doctor again today who now thinks its more a trans colon problem due to constipation and suggested increasing the movicol. further to this I have a mental health condition, anxiety disorder, eating disorder and carcinophobia. (a tricky one I know)and upper back pain since November 2011.I am absolutley terrifed that this burning pain could be caused by something more serious and I am wondering if anyone else has experienced this? only other symptom is I have haemarroids which only flare up occasionally but settle when treated with medication. I am also 26. Any advice would be greatly apprication, due to the nature of my anxiety disorder any form of illness/pain causes me extreme distress. Thank you for reading,Bright Blessings to you all,Vicki


----------



## jarvi (Jan 25, 2012)

I came here looking for some tips and didn't intend to register but felt like replying to your post. Your situation sounds somewhat similar to what I had last summer, although perhaps it wasn't constant, but still pretty bad at times and yes I was extremely worried about it. Of course it's hard to know what your burning pain is like precisely so I can't tell for sure whether it is the same thing and I'm certainly not a doctor. In any case, I had all kinds of weird pains, had lots of examinations done, but nothing alarming was discovered. It only got better and the symptoms almost went away when my life changed a bit and I got to be so busy I didn't have time to be concerned about it (and doing good things, so not a stressful time). I still continue to have some IBS problems and lately it's worse again, due to stress for other reasons I think, but I'm not too concerned at the moment.So while I can't know for sure, of course, I'd still like to reassure you and suggest you let yourself consider the possibility that it is not serious. You're young and it would be rather rare that anything serious was going on, if the doctors don't see a reason to be concerned either. Apparently people can have all kinds of strange pains with no one being able to really tell what causes them.


----------



## Amideans (Jan 26, 2012)

I as well would ask you to consider that its nothing serious. I've had a burning pain in my lower right abdomen for 4 months now. I've seen multiple doctors and today had a colonoscopy. There's nothing in there besides irritated bowels! I have a small twist in my colon but its not even in the same spot that my pain is. I have all the classic IBS symptoms.. and now after all these tests and finding nothing out of the scope of 'normal' I'm just frustrated. It hurts so bad sometimes, and now I just have to do the process of elimination with food. I thought for sure they would find a blockage or a kink, or a polyp.. but nope. Nothing! So, it could just be a really irritated flare up.


----------



## Beowulf (Feb 18, 2012)

I've had burning pain just above my belly button, just below my rib cage & also in small intestine for the last few months but I was only diagnosed with IBS in the last few weeks (after numerous tests, procedures etc). Your message was only the 2nd mention I've heard about IBS and burning pain. My GI specialist thinks the burning pain is IBS-related but I was starting to think not as I couldn't find reference to this symptom in any on-line searches. It's just odd not hearing about this symptom much considering the number of people writing on this site. It's sort of reassuring in a way that someone else has the burning as well! I started taking 2 peppermint oils tabs 5 days ago now & they appeared to have immediate effect of alleviating the burning to some extent - not totally (max 3 X 2 times per day 30 minutes before meals - but check instructions if you want to try it). Over the last 5 days I've also started the FODMAP diet to see if that'll also help. The burning hasn't gone away entirely but it does better. It's too early to say the peppermint oil or the diet is doing the trick but I'm hopeful - when sometimes it's hard to remain hopeful. Give it a go. It's worth a try. Good luck


----------



## Jessica89 (Sep 28, 2011)

@'Amideans I have the same issues.Those kinks and knots I felt and spasms were immediately gone by simply food combining.. Research it & print out a diagram on google images stick it on ur wall. I also have started a thread on this topic you could check it out. The #1 rule is never ever EVER combine protein and starch (carb) together in a meal. Just making this one change will be significant, so you cannot eat a conventional sanwhich if it has cold cuts in it.. steak & potatoes, pasta & meatballs, things like that. They must be eaten separately because they both use different digestive enzymes to break down protein needs an acidic environment and the other not so this can disrupt the digestion causing spasms too mcuh going on at once.. There are other rules such as-> (only eat fruit as soon as you get up, not after a meal because it will ferment by the time it gets to digestion causing gas & all the nasties). Eating dairy such as yogurt is best on its own prefferably in the morning.. Oils are pretty much neutral and can be combined with both protein & carb,(limit though b/c it will still slow digestion).. Read up on it, and within even 2 days you will feel a HUGE difference no exaggeration, and you will notice you will move bowels quicker than usual.. Also eat the most easily digestible foods first in order such as (soup, then veggies, then meat last) Get into the habit of eating in this sequence at least in the beginning until ur digestion improves. Also remember to eat smaller meals more frequently, dont eat 3 large meals a day for instance, break it down into 6 smaller feedings this is also VERY important if ur IBS-C dominant!


----------



## bourne61 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi, I am also new and have never registered on any other forum but like you I have a cancer phobia and get so scared.

I too had your symptoms and was diagnosed with functional dyspepsia. Having a diagnosis helped so much and slowly the burning went. Stress makes our symptoms worse but I know they are not 100% caused by stress.

Right now I am worried sick I have bowel cancer as I have lower left a do pain which can hurt at times to move. I have had ibs for years confirmed by colonosopy 10 years ago. No blood regular normal bowel movements. All this flared after stomach virus 4 months ago.

I am sure your burning will subside

Good luck to us all


----------



## sm00sm00 (Jan 20, 2013)

I have had a similar problem. I have been experiencing a constant burning pain in my upper left abdomen for roughly a year. I have had all the tests you could possibly think of done and they have all come back perfect. The doctor believes it is associated with constipation so I am currently trying to work on getting my bowels to move once a day.


----------



## scarlettmae (Jan 15, 2013)

I am so glad I found this thread as I too have had the burning in my abdomen. Lower left to be precise that often radiates through to my back, and sometimes it moves up higher too, just below my ribs. I too have the 'cancer' fear, lost my dad to colon cancer on December 20th 2012, IBS symptoms kicked off the next day, just before his wake. Six weeks on and I am still suffering.I have a colonoscopy in 9 days and I hope if the results are good that it will help the IBS as my constant stressing about 'cancer' is not doubt making it worse! And my own doctor seems to think it is all in my head and just keeps informing me to take movicol and senekot when I get too constipated ('Which is ehhhh... all the time now doc')

The last proper BM I had was December 27th (when I say proper I mean a proper formed stool that went naturally) Have anyone of you gone this long without this??? As this is something I really get anxious about!! I think if I woke tomorrow and could just go to the toilet then 3/4 of my fears would go away!!!


----------



## Double Trouble (Apr 8, 2013)

I have had IBS-C since June 1996 and have had chronic constipation problems since very early childhood, I also have acid reflux. When I get the burning under my left rib area that sometimes it extends all the way to the lower abdominal area. I don't know if it's from the acid reflux or trapped gas. Sometimes it causes nausea. When I am constipated I get a lot more trapped gas because it gets trapped behind the backed up stool. Once I move my bowels I usually get rid of all the trapped gas and don't seem to have the burning as often.


----------



## zboz78 (Dec 17, 2015)

I am a male in my 40s. About 5 years ago, I started to have a burning sensation in my lower left abdomen. Sometimes it radiates to my back, or legs, but it is mainly in the lower left abdomen. It is at its worst when I'm sitting or lying down. Eating always makes it worse, no matter what food it is. I have tried all kinds of diets, including cutting seeds out of my life, and eating lots of fiber. I have been to at least 20 doctors, including gastroenterologists, urologists, radiologists, neurologists, and surgeons. I have had every possible testing done, some of them multiple times, including CT scans (with and without contrast), MRI, X-Ray, ultrasound, even a PET scan, which is usually only done for cancer screening. My blood work has never shown anything abnormal. I have had multiple colonoscopy and upper endoscopy done. Doctors have told me it was things like IBS, diverticulitis, ulcers, and many more things, but all have been proven to be false. I have taken several rounds of Cipro and Flagyl for the diverticulitis, and my last colonoscopy showed that even the pouches vanished, which is impossible, so I either never had them or they are still there. Recently, a doctor told me it was some type of hernia, so I had a laparoscopy done, but that showed no signs for hernias, only some twisting of the large intestine, which my surgeon said he fixed. Five days later, I ended up in the emergency room because my heart was beating too fast once I realized all my symptoms were back after the surgery. Afterwards, a doctor told me it might be cancer, which was proven false with the PET scan. Then, I went to a psychiatrist and she diagnosed me with depression and anxiety, which I think is a result from having so many scares over the years and always being on the edge of my seat while waiting for results, so I am taking many medications for that. The burning went away for a month or so, but now it is back and I do not know how to deal with it and the depression at the same time. SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME! If you have had a similar experience or know someone with similar symptoms, any feedback would be greatly appreciated!!


----------

